# Help identifying this Whizzer



## CharliePatt (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m helping a friend doing some rehab on this bike. Any help in identifying its details and comments regarding originality and such would be appreciated. He believes it’s a 1947 but from my research some things don’t seem to agree. The frame is a Schwann SN E009938. The engine SN is 250481 with no H or J prefix. See pics. Thanks


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 16, 2022)

Can anyone help identify the engine? SN 250481 with no letters in the number.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2022)

Maybe @Goldenrod can shed some light on the motor.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 17, 2022)

I spoke with @Goldenrod about a similar engine number and he said that if the number is below 300,000 then it is an H engine.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 17, 2022)

There is a poor stamp of a J before the #. so someone forgot it and tried to fix it.  The rest is set up as a J. Big package in a few days.


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 17, 2022)

Are you referring to the impression at the 2 o’clock position above the bolt?  I’m not understanding what you meant “the rest is set up as a J”?


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 17, 2022)

BTW, the bike has been completely repainted (Restored) It's an OK paint job but, not professional as whoever pin striped it, hands are a little shaky.  So, your engine and other parts may not match the date on the frame.


----------



## kreika (Aug 17, 2022)

CharliePatt said:


> Are you referring to the impression at the 2 o’clock position above the bolt?  I’m not understanding what you meant “the rest is set up as a J”?



I’d say yes the U shape above the bolt was most likely a J. Just not struck correctly. The rest set up as J. I’d gather he means it’s accompanying equipment is indicative of a J model Whizzer set up.


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 17, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> There is a poor stamp of a J before the #. so someone forgot it and tried to fix it.  The rest is set up as a J. Big package in a few days.





Jeff54 said:


> BTW, the bike has been completely repainted (Restored) It's an OK paint job but, not professional as whoever pin striped it, hands are a little shaky.  So, your engine and other parts may not match the date on the frame.



I think the trim color may have been white and someone painted over it with the black with red pin stripe


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 17, 2022)

kreika said:


> I’d say yes the U shape above the bolt was most likely a J. Just not struck correctly. The rest set up as J. I’d gather he means it’s accompanying equipment is indicative of a J model Whizzer set up.



And is a J conducive with a 1949 model frame so that it would have been factory?


----------



## kreika (Aug 18, 2022)

CharliePatt said:


> And is a J conducive with a 1949 model frame so that it would have been factory?



That I don’t know. I’m not a Whizzer pro. I do know most were kits added to a bike. I believe if you check the serial number and it starts with WZ then it’s a true Whizzer.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2022)

kreika said:


> That I don’t know. I’m not a Whizzer pro. I do know most were kits added to a bike. I believe if you check the serial number and it starts with WZ then it’s a true Whizzer.



They never had the WZ stamp on the bike. That was just a designation on the list.


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 31, 2022)

Is there a trick to adjusting the coil gap between the pickup and the flywheel?  In the old days we used a matchbook cover. But each time I adjust it either it’s too tight and the pedals are tight or I don’t get spark😡


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 31, 2022)

CharliePatt said:


> Is there a trick to adjusting the coil gap between the pickup and the flywheel?  In the old days we used a matchbook cover. But each time I adjust it either it’s too tight and the pedals are tight or I don’t get spark😡



I’m pretty sure it’s 15 thousandths. I’ll have to check, though.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 31, 2022)

6 to 8 thousand and  auto motive feeler gauges is the ticket...  just slowly tighten the screws pull slowly if resistance too tight.. slight drag is what you want.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 31, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> 6 to 8 thousand and  auto motive feeler gauges is the ticket...  just slowly tighten the screws pull slowly if resistance too tight.. slight drag is what you want.



Also, you set the spacing when the magnet is under the magneto.


----------



## CharliePatt (Aug 31, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> 6 to 8 thousand and  auto motive feeler gauges is the ticket...  just slowly tighten the screws pull slowly if resistance too tight.. slight drag is what you want.



Thanks. I got it worked out tonight. Tricky but she runs great 😊


----------

